# Racing on my Arte



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Got some pretty good pics from last week's crit. I got third after starting my sprint out of the last corner in 10th place with about 250 meters to go. I almost got the 2nd place rider at the line.

I'm not sporting the Zipp 404 on the rear because I trashed it at a race earlier this year and it is in the process of being replaced/rebuilt.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Favoloso!!


----------



## Morison (Oct 31, 2005)

*Nice!*

Great pics of what appears to have been a great race. Well done fabs!


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## messyparrot (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats, looks like a lot of work!


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Fabsro-loso!


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

Killer, dude. So great to see racing pics instead of some middle aged weekend warrior who's afraid to nick his Nag. Wait a second, I'm talking about myself. Kudos on destroying a Zipp and getting to post about it too. I'm proud enough when I wear out a cassette.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Sablotny said:


> Killer, dude. So great to see racing pics instead of some middle aged weekend warrior who's afraid to nick his Nag. Wait a second, I'm talking about myself. Kudos on destroying a Zipp and getting to post about it too. I'm proud enough when I wear out a cassette.


Thanks for all the compliments guys.

The Cristallo and C50 don't see mass start racing action. The only time I'll use either of those bikes is for hill climb time trials.

Funny you should say something about being scared to scratch my Colnago because in the last 3 years of racing (i.e., got back into it in 2007), this race you see here was my first wreck. I had nearly come to a stop to avoid the wreck in front of me when some asshat hit me so hard from behind that it threw me over the bars. I have a good scratch on the right rear dropout, a scratch on the seatpost, and the right brifter got scratched when the bike hit the ground. Probably a good thing I was racing the Eurus on the rear instead of my set of Zipp 303's because I probably would have needed another Zipp rim for the rear. I took my free lap and ended up 3rd on an abbreviated race where we only went 17 or so of the 32 laps because they needed an ambulance for the kid that went down in front of me. If I get into the entire race situation, this post will be a mile long.

If I break any of the Record 10 components, I figure it will give me an excuse to buy a Super Record 11 speed groupo. I also have another backup Arte frame should this one get trashed. I figure as long as I have a backup, the opposite of Murphy's law will apply.


----------



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

I love the final picture of you both looking at each other on the line.

You should be riding 28cc tires ... you might have won.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

bwhite_4 said:


> I love the final picture of you both looking at each other on the line.
> 
> You should be riding 28cc tires ... you might have won.


Yeah, maybe if I was riding my rear Zipp 404, or if I hadn't ate as much the night before, or if I had started my sprint a little earlier which probably wasn't possible because I started it coming out of the last corner with 200 meters to go, or I could have just gone harder because I had some left in the tank after it was all said and done. Probably should have used one gear bigger than I did. Oh well, there is always the next race.


----------

